# Can I use the 922 for a few days until my internet is installed?



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just moving, and I know the 922 needs a broadband internet connection for any advanced functionality. I have dish scheduled for install tomorrow (hopefully they can get a signal through the trees). I want the 922 for sure. The issue is that the local cable company is a smaller one (Service Electric Cablevision), and there next available appointment to connect the Internet and Phone isn't until next tuesday.

The problem is that the wife doesn't want to go without TV this weekend (or Monday). I know we are officially moving in Saturday, but even with all the unpacking, she wants to have TV available not only for background noise, but to get her recordings awhile. This is why I scheduled the Dish install before the Internet install. Unfortinatly I tried to budge the cable companies timeframe, but they said that next tuesday was the absolute earliest they could do.

So my question is, will the 922 work - at least just to watch TV and set recordings Thursday through Tuesday - and then on Tuesday sometime when I get the internet, of course I will connect it up (home is hardwired with RG-6QS and Cat5e in every room).

I noted on my install schedule that I realize the 922 requires a broadband internet connection for advanced functionality, and that WILL be installed on Tuesday. I already received my modem in the mail (Motorola Surfboard 6120).

The only other option I could think of, is I have a jailbroken iPhone4 with MyWi. I could create a mobile hotspot and see if my Linksys router with DD-WRT firmware can act as a client and bridge the networks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, the 922 can NOT be set up without an Internet connection (hence the REQUIREMENT). The first question the installer will ask you is where your wired Internet connection is, and when you don't have one, he'll have to cancel the install. The 922 downloads a considerable amount of information over the Internet connection as part of the setup, which takes quite a while as it is. It would take all day on a cell phone connection, and probably blow out your data plan cap for the month.

Please do everyone a favor and reschedule your installation NOW, before you waste the installer's time and money on an install that can't go in and hurt his completion stats.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

How about I get a 722 instead and then in a week swap it for a 922?

I don't even know if we can even get signal with the trees, so I need to keep the install because that may be the barring factor.

Dish's online ordering site still allowed me to put the 922 on the order even when selecting No to "Do you have a high speed internet connection". I may not have one now, but I will have one, and the absolute earliest the crummy cable company can come out is next Tuesday.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The downloads are hugh, some have reported a full 24 hours to fully activate the systems used in the 922. I'm surprised when you scheduled you were not asked if a internet connection was available.....
best of luck
I just read your last post, I'd give a call and talk to a live dishTV rep. about your options or reschedule after the internet is installed.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If this is the direction Dish is headed, they'll miss a lot of rural customers.

I once had Dish and would consider switching to them again someday, but no one has any idea when broadband will be available at my house.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> If this is the direction Dish is headed, they'll miss a lot of rural customers.
> 
> I once had Dish and would consider switching to them again someday, but no one has any idea when broadband will be available at my house.


This is similar to politics, I too live in a rural environment but do get DSL...anyway politicians pay little attention to the wants or needs of their more sparsely populated areas, not enough votes to worry about....... The same could be said of dishTV, simply, the numbers are all that matters........at this point nothing surprises me.....
best of luck


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

356B said:


> The downloads are hugh, some have reported a full 24 hours to fully activate the systems used in the 922. I'm surprised when you scheduled you were not asked if a internet connection was available.....
> best of luck
> I just read your last post, I'd give a call and talk to a live dishTV rep. about your options or reschedule after the internet is installed.


I did the whole order online, and the only thing next to the 922 was an asterisk that said "Internet connection necessary for advanced features".. made it sound like it will work, just without the "advanced features". I'm ok without advanced features for a few days... we just want some type of TV, and the local cable company is too small to offer quick appointments.

I also read a lot of people say how it takes 24 hours for it to get channel logo's and graphics. It didn't matter if the poster had 10+ mbps cable internet or 1mbps dsl. It sounded like that overnight it downloads a lot of that stuff over the satellite transponder, along with guide data. Otherwise, wouldn't it load a lot quicker? I even think a guy with 30mbps FIOS internet said it took 24 hours on another forum site. It doesn't sound like it gets that information over the internet, unless they HEAVILY throttle it on purpose for some odd reason.

As far as my earlier comment on tethering the iPhone4, I'm on a grandfathered plan where there are no caps. I've been fixing up the house for a month now running Pandora or Slacker radio every day piped through a small stereo, and it's all OK with my plan. The speedtest app registers about 3mbps down by .5mbps up with a good 3G signal.

Say they do deny the 922 install, would they have another reciever on the truck, such as a 722, or hell, even a non DVR... well they should have at least one, because I specified 2 TV's on my order. The bedroom is getting a $7 "HD Solo" receiver (as they call it). Maybe I can just have the "HD Solo" box installed, and then have the 922 installed later next week. I don't care if I have to pay for an install fee/truck roll. I have the $6 a month Service Plan if that matters.

I may even be getting ahead of myself. There are trees in the general southern direction. My DishPointerAR iPhone app indicates they might be in the way, but this is at ground level. I'm not sure what it looks like from the roof, or what type of look angle the dish needs. If it can clear the trees, THEN I'll worry about it. If not - I guess it's Cable TV for me until I can get an estimate on tree removal.

Then I wonder, what happens if you have a 922 and your internet goes down. Say a cable node goes bad, or there's a fiber cut leaving you with an outage. Of course the Sat is unaffected, but there's no internet. Or maybe if you have DSL, a repeater card or something in the Co goes. Or what if your modem actually takes a surge or just plain dies? How does the 922 handle these events?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> The 922 downloads a considerable amount of information over the Internet connection as part of the setup, which takes quite a while as it is.


What makes you think the 922 downloads anything on the broadband connection?



> How about I get a 722 instead and then in a week swap it for a 922?


If you get something other than the 922 at the initial install you wont be able to upgrade to it for a year unless you buy it


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

n0qcu said:


> If you get something other than the 922 at the initial install you wont be able to upgrade to it for a year unless you buy it


Then if for some reason I'm denied the 922, even with Internet being activated on 9/21, I'll just get the Solo hooked up I guess, and add the 922 as an additional receiver next week. She just wants TV, and if the wife wasn't so difficult, I'd go without until after the Internet is installed on Tuesday, but she likes to make life more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

No dish for me. Tree 2 degrees into the view of 61.5. Tech was real nice and we really spent time looking for a spot. No escaping this tree. DirecTV sats look clear from the iPhone app though. As far as the 922 internet requirement, he said it was OK, as long as I was getting the internet soon. I said Tuesday and he was fine with it. He was excited to install the 922 because it was his first one. We were both bummed out with the LOS issue.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> If this is the direction Dish is headed, they'll miss a lot of rural customers.
> 
> I once had Dish and would consider switching to them again someday, but no one has any idea when broadband will be available at my house.


There's a workaround for this.

1. Does your local have DSL, just not near you? Ask for ISDN. Federal law states they HAVE to provide ISDN.

2. They install the ISDN. They have to put in a DSLAM at the local CO. The DSLAM can also be used for DSL, thus...

3. Upgrade to DSL. Lol. Ownd.

At least that's how I understand it. This is also only pertinent if you're withing 18000 feet of your CO.


----------



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

For what it's worth, I had my 922 installed without a net connection available to the box, though we have it to the house. No complaints from the installer.


----------

